# Zaiella vs. Sandstone-Shadow



## Eta Carinae (Jan 8, 2016)

> Format Singles 2vs2
> Style Switch
> DQ 20 Days
> Damage Cap 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Zaiella vs Sandstone-Shadow*[/size]

*Zaiella's active squad*

 *Cinnamon* the male Charmander <Blaze> @ Absorb Bulb
 *Mint* the male Horsea <Swift Swim>
 *Topaz* the female Pichu <Static>
 *Indigo* the male Venonat <Compound Eyes>


*Sandstone-Shadow's active squad*

 *Pertina* the female Horsea <Swift Swim>
 *Sana* the female Bulbasaur <Overgrow> @ Toxic Plate
 *Nefi* the female Fennekin <Magician> @ Leftovers
 *Dolon* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Scope Lens
 *Itero* the male Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Shell Bell
 *Valiance* the male Pidgey <Keen Eye>

READ THIS


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Let's go, *Itero*!

Thanks for picking this up!


----------



## Zaiella (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, thank you! All right, Indigo, let's do it!  Start out by putting up a Reflect. Then try Poison Powder. If it works, use VenoShock, If not, use Sleep Powder. If he wants to harm you with a Water attack, do Skill Swap and continue the attacks I gave you in order.

*Reflect/Skill Swap-Poison Powder/Skill Swap-Venoshock/Sleep Powder/Skill Swap*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 12, 2016)

Good luck! Alright Itero. We've got a bit of a speed disadvantage here, so let's start off with a *Mud Shot* to level it out some. Then follow up with *Dig*; you'll either dodge Poison Powder if Mud Shot did the trick, or Venoshock if it didn't; either way works. If you're asleep and can't use Dig, use *Sleep Talk*.

*Mud Shot ~ Dig (down)/Sleep Talk ~ Dig (attack)/Sleep Talk*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jan 16, 2016)

> Format Singles 2vs2
> Style Switch
> DQ 20 Days
> Damage Cap 40%
> ...


*Round 1*

Zaiella OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Indigo) Venonat [M] <Compound Eyes>
Commands: Reflect/Skill Swap ~ Poison Powder/Skill Swap ~ Venoshock/Sleep Powder/Skill Swap
Status: Snuffling at the base of the slide.

Sandstone-Shadow OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Itero) Wooper [M] <Water Absorb> @Shell Bell
Commands: Mud Shot ~ Dig/Sleep Talk ~ Dig/Sleep Talk
Status: More interested in playing than battling.​
Eta Carinae was engaged in an adventurous manhunt.  Needing to clear the playground and surrounding area before a potentially destructive battle took place, the referee was hastily ushering children off of the premises, which proved to be no easy task.  Some of the children were whisked away by helicopter parents at the mere mention of a Pokemon battle, but others seemed to have no guardians present and were more than happy to leap and slide away from the panicked Asber.  Eventually, understanding that drastic times called for drastic measures, Eta Carinae released his Dratini and explained the situation.  Puff, reluctant to serve as babysitter, was nonetheless ogled by the children, who needed no invitation to follow the dragon as he slithered, fuming, towards a safer spot.  There, he _knew_ he would be forcefully injected into their foolish games, but such was the life of a referee’s teammate.

With the risk of a lawsuit now occupied and far away, the battle could begin.  Indigo moved first, swishing his tiny hands in the air as if performing a magic trick.  Before the sorcerous Venonat a golden barrier sprang into existence, tinted gold, shining madly in the midday sun, and separating Indigo and his poky opponent.  Itero was not worried about this new obstruction.  Opening his megamouth to its fullest, roundest extent, the Wooper regurgitated a healthy serving of sludgy mud that arced across the play space and through the pane as if it were a mirage.  Indigo tried to scurry out of the way, but the mud enveloped him all the same, drenching him in delicious pond soil.  Swirling his antenna to free them from their dirty prison, Indigo felt himself weighed down slightly by the goop that was already starting to cake his skin.

Still, he could move faster than Itero even with more baggage to carry.  Hoping to infect his ever jubilant adversary, Indigo exhaled a breath laced with toxic particles, sending a cloud of nasty spores past the barrier and towards the unsuspecting Wooper.  Itero became aware of the purple pall far too late, and suspected no foul play until he inhaled the particles.  Immediately, his nostrils burned, he let out an involuntary cough, and within seconds his bloodstream had been infiltrated.  Not wanting to have to deal with any more poisonous concoctions, Itero hightailed it out of there, kicking woodchips out from underneath him before burying himself in the moist soil.

With his opponent no longer in sight, Indigo was hesitant.  His compound eyes darted this way and that, expecting a sneak attack of some sort.  Unable to wait any longer, Indigo spat a mass of foul-smelling purple venom at the sink where Itero had disappeared.  The brew filled up the hole, blackened some of the nearer woodchips, and slowly seeped into the earth, all seeming to have missed the hidden Wooper.  Indigo, nervously awaiting Itero’s imminent reappearance, swung around to face the swings behind him.  As if sensing this change, Itero sprang up in an eruption of chips, bellowing a battle cry.  Though still separated by the hanging forcefield, he whip cracked his tail, while still in midair, right into the face of Indigo, who had turned back around in his fright.  The slap, cushioned by the screen, nevertheless sent the Venonat stumbling backwards, grasping with muddy hands at stinging cheeks.  Itero, pleased with his work, let his radiant face beam.

*End of Round 1*

Zaiella OO






Health: 89%
Energy: 89%
(Indigo) Venonat [M] <Compound Eyes>
Status: Haphazardly kicking up woodchips.  Protected by Reflect (2 more actions), Speed -1

Sandstone-Shadow OO






Health: 99%
Energy: 94%
(Itero) Wooper [M] <Water Absorb> @Shell Bell
Status: Definitely optimistic.  Poisoned (4%/round)​
Arena Notes:
-A small tunnel marked at each end by areas free of woodchips has been constructed.

Ref Notes:
-I ref speed changes as adding or lowering 10 base speed, so even with Mud Shot, Indigo was still faster.
-In terms of damage this round, Itero took 1% from poison, healed the maximum of 1% from his Shell Bell, then took another 1% from poison after the final action.
-Venoshock missed, understandably.
-Sandstone-Shadow commands next.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 17, 2016)

Good work, Itero! 

Let's start off with *Double Team* for a bit of insurance against a future Venoshock. Follow with *Acid Spray* and *Ancient Power* - we'll deal some damage for sure and, if we're lucky, continue to inch towards a stat advantage. 

If you can't hit him for some reason, use *Stockpile*. 

*Double Team ~ Acid Spray/Stockpile ~ Ancient Power/Stockpile*


----------



## Zaiella (Jan 19, 2016)

Good luck to you as well, SS! Indigo, that was...not bad for our first try, but we can do better this time around.  I think you're still faster than Itero, so see if you can't get in a *Zen Headbutt* before he gets those clones out, and maybe stop them altogether. Then, that slide looks high, so use *Agility* to get up there and see if it's high enough to avoid his attacks. Finish with *Swift* if there are still clones around. If there are no clones, use *Mega Drain* for Ancientpower or *Mimic* for Stockpile.

*Zen Headbutt-Agility-Swift/Mega Drain/Mimic*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 27, 2016)

> Format Singles 2vs2
> Style Switch
> DQ 20 Days
> Damage Cap 40%
> ...


*Round 2*

Zaiella OO






Health: 89%
Energy: 89%
(Indigo) Venonat [M] <Compound Eyes>
Commands: Zen Headbutt ~ Agility ~ Swift/Mega Drain/Mimic
Status: Haphazardly kicking up woodchips.  Protected by Reflect (2 more actions), Speed -1

Sandstone-Shadow OO






Health: 99%
Energy: 94%
(Itero) Wooper [M] <Water Absorb> @Shell Bell
Commands: Double Team ~ Acid Spray/Stockpile ~ Ancient Power/Stockpile
Status: Definitely optimistic.  Poisoned (4%/round)​
All went blank in Indigo’s mind, the machine behind his dazzling azure eyes halting.  In its place, a serene melody wafted through the Venonat’s cranium, splashing percussion and delicate synths.  Everything seemed to slow down, the glassy screen before him beginning to ebb and flow, reduced to a flowing ichor.  Having found his peace, Indigo felt his limbs move almost unconsciously; he was being pushed along by some kind of spirit.  Itero was not so tranquil, and therefore reacted purely physically in an attempt to sidestep the incoming Venonat.  The powers leading Indigo could see the ploy from a distance, meaning that Itero was plowed through all the same.  Momentum on his side, Itero worked with this new velocity and promptly sprang back and forth in the trench clear of woodchips he had just excavated.  No Wooper was an Olympic sprinter, but Itero pushed through the pain and eventually, for all his hard work, was awarded with an exact clone of himself that mirrored his every move.

Indigo was not yet interested in discovering which Wooper was the doppelganger; he had some sprinting of his own to do.  Breaking all known playground rules, the Venonat kicked up a cloud of dust as he hurtled towards the slide, hopping up to its base and lunging up the incline.  He nearly slipped up a couple of times trying to scale the plastic slope, but he found his footing on each occasion and eventually wound up as king of the playground, towering over the two Iteros.  The Wooper was hesitant to use his next move at such a vertical angle, but he was still confident he could get at least a partial hit.  Both Woopers hacked and spluttered, coughing up some bile to use as a projectile against Indigo.  Aiming high, two acid green concoctions arced from the ground towards the pinnacle of the slide – and soared right over Indigo’s head.  The Venonat’s eyes shrunk as the creature attempted a smile, Itero cursed his rotten luck, and the silken barrier that had risen up the slide melted away, leaving its conjurer slightly more exposed.

Enchanting some woodchips that lay around the base of the slide’s ladder so that they glowed a lustrous white, Indigo took no great effort to aim at either Itero.  The glistening star chips began to hover in the air, and with a whipcrack like flick of his antennae, Indigo sent them rocketing towards both Woopers.  The white flecks whizzed and boomeranged in a way that made dodging the onslaught impossible.  One Wooper quickly began to flicker and fade, while the true Itero was continuously nicked and abraded by the possessed woodchips.  As the last lost its sheen and clattered to the earth, Itero also worked on bewitching the play area’s basin.  From out of the tunnel that he had carved out in the round previous, a few sizable boulders were ejected, floating in the air around Itero.  This time, the arcs were true, each boulder bludgeoning the Venonat that, though high in the sky, had no way to shield himself.  As if to add insult to injury, Indigo could not keep his balance atop the slide, and unceremoniously fell back to the level ground below.

*End of Round 2*

Zaiella OO






Health: 79%
Energy: 80%
(Indigo) Venonat [M] <Compound Eyes>
Status: Dazed from the fall, but otherwise in splendid condition.  Speed -1

Sandstone-Shadow OO






Health: 83%
Energy: 87%
(Itero) Wooper [M] <Water Absorb> @Shell Bell
Status: Moderately pleased.  Poisoned (4%/round)​
Arena Notes:
-A small tunnel marked at each end by areas free of woodchips has been constructed.

Ref Notes:
-Wooper are slow, so Itero only got one clone (not that it would have mattered all too much).
-Agility did not raise Indigo’s speed, as he used it to climb the slide.
-I docked a flat 25% accuracy on the Acid Spray for Indigo being far out of reach.  As the odds were in his favour, Itero still believed he could hit Indigo, hence his not using Double Team.  Alas, the Acid Spray missed.
-I docked the same 25% accuracy on the Ancient Power, but it hit.
-In my experience, there is little space atop a slide, and therefore it is difficult to remain atop one.  I gave the Ancient Power a 50% chance of knocking Indigo down, which it did (which damage him 1%).
-Zaiella commands first next round.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 12, 2017)

DQ warning for Zaielia. Forty-eight hours to post.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 15, 2017)

Zaiella is disqualified. One EXP to Itero and Indigo both.


----------

